# So that's where we went wrong.....



## Guest (May 7, 2010)

Well after 11 years of ttc and numerous treatments, apparently we got it all wrong.  

Last night our DS informed us that to get a baby we need to sex every night for a week and then it will just happen - so why don't we just get on with it.  DD2 was also in agreement as apparently she'd like a baby sister, although apparently her formula is every night, all night, for a fortnight!!  

Bop


----------



## Mother Hen (May 22, 2007)

Bop
You have made me laugh like a drain on a weird kind of day!    If only it were so easy.....but these little moments from kids are the reason we're all on this desperate journey in the first place, eh?


God love em


Mother Hen xx


----------



## Boggy (Dec 13, 2006)

Bother - If only I'd known that earlier............


----------



## Camly (Dec 12, 2006)

Do'h!!! silly us   

kids are ace  x x x x


----------



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

kids ey   

Thanks for sharing Bop


----------



## Viva (May 16, 2005)

Mother Hen said:


> Bop
> You have made me laugh like a drain on a weird kind of day!  If only it were so easy.....but these little moments from kids are the reason we're all on this desperate journey in the first place, eh?
> 
> God love em
> ...


No sure all night every night for a fortnight would be that easy!!! 

Viva
X



Bop said:


> Well after 11 years of ttc and numerous treatments, apparently we got it all wrong.
> 
> Last night our DS informed us that to get a baby we need to sex every night for a week and then it will just happen - so why don't we just get on with it. DD2 was also in agreement as apparently she'd like a baby sister, although apparently her formula is every night, all night, for a fortnight!!
> 
> Bop


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

Dang it - I did wonder where we went wrong! xxx


----------

